# New House, Making a Complete New A/V throughout the house need advice from a pro



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

This is my Prototype

All receivers are being placed in a A/V Closet. I will be having for now 1 HD Directv receiver, 1 Blu-ray Player, 1 DVD Player which are all going to be outputed through HDMI. I need *all* three receivers to be outputed to *5* different rooms. To cut costs I'm using HDMI through Ethernet to get the signal to all these rooms. My question is do I just have 3 feeds to each room for each receiver or do I buy a HDMI switch or something? Or is there another way to go about setting this up?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippLite makes a series of HDMI switches that may suit your purpose. They even have some that take Ethernet and HDMI. Personally I use the one in the link below to feed three displays with a single source.
http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtSeriesID=788&txtModelID=4020


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A switch will still only send the signal to one room at a time; you need an HDMI matrix: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5704&seq=1&format=2

That link is only a 4x4, so you'll either need an HDMI repeater to mirror one of the displays, or spend more $$ on a 3x5 or better.


----------



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

eugovector said:


> A switch will still only send the signal to one room at a time; you need an HDMI matrix
> 
> That link is only a 4x4, so you'll either need an HDMI repeater to mirror one of the displays, or spend more $$ on a 3x5 or better.


Would the Accell UltraAV® 4x4 HDMI® Audio/Video Matrix Switch work without a repeater? (Sorry can't post links yet)

Basically I'm having a 3 Foot HDMI cable from the source to the switch, then another 3 Foot HDMI Cable from the switch to the HDMI Wallplate which carries the signal through Cat6 about 50 feet to another room with an HDMI Wallplate where another 6 foot HDMI cable connects to the TV. That's the setup to each room would this matrix I posted above work for this?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

With the amount of HDMI sources + multiple rooms your talking about a VERY expensive matrix system. Piecing together a system like this without a design from a profesional is going to be a disaster waiting to happen. I say this after being in the AV business for many years and many a client opting to DIY with a "buddy or brother" who "KNOWS alot about this stuff" you get my meaning. That being said it is possible to build such a system as your describing with a multiple input/ouput matrix hub. Depending on how many sources and what resolution you want to see on each HDTV , that matrix piece could easily cost thousands, especially with straight HDMI 1080p broadcast quality. Then there's the issue of controlling that system and the cost of programming. The* B&K *swithces we were installing started to have issues with the CAT5 output. They may have solved this issue with their new line Im not sure.... but that is type of central hub/switch your looking at as you can run a CAT6 to each TV and get your independent video sources to each room. This setup will require a multi channel amplifier , obviously 2 channels (L/R) for each room . IF you wanted surround sound in each room your looking at Surround sound receiver for each room that needs SS. As far as controlling all this , CONTROL4 handles all this with ease and can even control your lighting , HVAC , security and more. And can be controlled w an iPAD. 

ALLL THAT being said you could easily put a separate system in the closet of each room for much less and you wouldnt be fighting over sources through the matrix system. And you avoid issues like walking all the way to the media closet just to put a movie in .... as you can see it can get pretty complex... HOPE this helps abit


----------

